# Constipated goat?



## CocoNUT (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok...so while I was out playing with my goats today...I noticed that my Flora was acting like she was going to the bathroom...but nothing was coming out. She didn't seem to be distressed or anything and *has been eating/drinking/ruminating as usual*. I did notice (from the back-end) that when she was "going," I could see the 'jelly beans,' they just didn't come out. 

I'm wondering if this is something I should be worrying about and if there is anything I can do to help her along. Any advise is welcome! 

She has gotten into the dog's food bowl a couple of times so I'm wondering if that might be what's causing this. (Normally she's distracted with her own treats when Gus is being fed.)


----------



## julierx1 (Dec 19, 2012)

I dont know the age of ur goat and maybe it doesnt matter but the vet has me give my little pygmy babies just 1 ml of mineral oil. I works very well also. Hope someone can help u out soon.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 20, 2012)

Flora's about a year old...but I have mineral oil and can definitely give that a try. Thanks!


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 20, 2012)

Is she a female? from the name I assume she is, Is there a chance she could be bred?
if she is not bred give her the oil, a few table spoons size amount. If she is bred then you
maybe looking at a whole new problem.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 20, 2012)

Shelly May - 

I'm going to jump out on a limb and say she's NOT bred. I only have the four goats and the only "male" has been wethered since he was 6 weeks old? I've never even seen Jimmy TRY to mount anyone! 

I'm going to guess this is from Flora's 'grazing in the dog's food bowl' habit!


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 20, 2012)

Good I am glad to hear she is not bred, the oil should help fix her problem then.
Have a Great Christmas and Happy new year.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks - you too!


----------

